# Tempered chocolate and buckeyes



## nickfinity (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello,

I'm going to make buckeyes for the Christmas party at work. I want to temper the chocolate rather than use paraffin wax. This is my first attempt at this so I want to make sure I do everything correct. After the buckeyes are done should I refrigerate them? From what I've read I shouldn't, but I want to be sure. I don't want the chocolate to come out looking funky.

Thanks for any help!

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2004)

I wouldn't refrigerate them, nick.  It could cause the chocolate to "bloom" plus they could take on the taste of other things you have in the fridge.  Just put them on wire racks on the counter (with something underneath to catch the drips!) and let them air-dry at room temp.  The trick will be the humidity level in your house.  If it's humid it will take them longer to dry than if it isn't.

Good luck!


----------



## nickfinity (Dec 13, 2004)

Thank you for your help. It shouldn't be humid at all in the house. I'll give it a try and hope they turn out. I'm introducing Buckeyes (I'm a former Buckeye - still a useless nut) to my Virginian coworkers.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2004)

nickfinity said:
			
		

> Thank you for your help. It shouldn't be humid at all in the house. I'll give it a try and hope they turn out. I'm introducing Buckeyes (I'm a former Buckeye - still a useless nut) to my Virginian coworkers.



I've never met someone who doesn't like Buckeyes!


----------



## ParrotheadLizzy (Dec 14, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> nickfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






My boyfriend's a Michigan fan.....I really had trouble getting him to eat these, and he LOVES chocolate/peanutbutter stuff!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

Lizzy, tell him they're Wolverine eyes!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 14, 2004)

Us Big 10 schools and our egos!  I'm a Penn State grad, but I have to say after the way we played this year, I'd be proud to eat a buckeye or wolverine eye!


----------

